# Shop Management Software



## noreast (Oct 24, 2008)

About a month ago, after another terrible experience with shop management software, and not being satisfied with the available options. I decided to Hire a local company to design and code a shop management interface that will allow us to efficiently run and manage our shop. 

Today I got a screen shot of the interface today and have a video conference tomorrow to get a preview. Wanted to share the sneak peak screen shot and also open up some discussion to see what others are using and what features and reports you use that have helped your shop be more profitable.


Some additional details about the interface:
Using MySQL

Will be hosted on our server and be accessible anywhere and will be iphone/ipad friendly

Clean interface.

Will actually use the information to provide reports

Will eliminate the use of additional programs to retrieve and process data and display reports.

There a bunch more details that are important to us, would love to hear what you guys think, Thanks!

Screen shot 2012-05-13 at 4.18.45 PM.png


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Dave:

Like it so far, but not much to see here.

I'm a Shopworks user and really like it. How will yours be different, as Shopworks has a lot of functionality built in? Just curious.

Thanks,

-M


----------



## noreast (Oct 24, 2008)

Should have some additional shots tomorrow he was just going over colors and a rough layout for me. 

We test drove Shopworks a while back. We actually made a point to try all the software we could find. I liked a lot of the features, how it broke down orders and tracked stuff was great, however we are a mid sized Manual shop and felt it was just to much and not streamlined enough. I remember the interface being a little busy and the learning curve seemed like it would have been lengthy. Also Replacing Quickbooks and gmail was not something myself or our accountant was interested in. and I'm not sure if it is Mac Compatible or not but that was a huge factor when we were evaluating software. 

The major difference this is going to have is the fact that it is going to be exactly what we need. The fact that it is open sourced will allow it to grow as we grow. Having it web based will allow anyone in the shop or on the road will have the ability to easily access information. And it's going to have a clean updated look (being a apple fan boy thats important). Also reports, tons and tons of reports, I currently use 5 different programs and several different excel data bases to get the information I need to run the day to day. All the information is in my "shop management" software but doesn't display the reports I need. So now I won't have to pay someone to renter the information twice. And it is costing me less than Some of the better industry options. 

What are some of the Shopworks features that stand out that I might have over looked?


----------



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi
I'd love to see your program and find out more re: when it will be ready. How can I see it work?
Thanks


----------

